# Our newest rescue



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

A month ago We were driving down the highway and saw someone throw a box out of their car and another person then hit the box with their tire and we saw blood all on the road. We slammed on our breaks ran back to the box. There was 6 puppies inside 4 dead one dying and one in shock. Half the box was completely crushed and iris the puppy who survived came home with us. We filed a police report and the person was never found who threw the box. Our little iris was amazing. She's so smart and very well mannered. Monday she ate like usual. Tuesday she ate less and wensday she didn't eat at all and she wasn't acting normal. A trip to the vets gave us our answer. She had ingested glass and plastic. The vet didn't think surgery was necessary since she was doing a good job or throwing up the material and passing it and her stomach isn't dropping or bloating. She's not the same at all anymore and she sleeps all the time now. Soon she will be back to jumping on everyone and thing and pestering our collie to death. She's on antibiotics and pain medication. She hasn't eaten yet and so far she's lost 7lbs from throwing up but thankfully she hasn't thrown up in 6 hours now. She's a tough little girl though. Any suggestions on how I can get her to eat? I've tried plain rice then added some yogurt and I've tried eggs. I don't want to start her off on something her stomach can't handle.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's a picture of her,


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

And again


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a horrific story. That is just awful. Of all the places they could have dumped a box of puppies where they would have either been rescued or somewhat humanely euthanized...Bless you for stopping - I'm not sure I would have had the guts to open that box.

She is adorable. Has she passed the glass or plastic? I wouldn't feed anything until she does. Once she does I would boil plain chicken then shred it and try that.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you for rescuing her!! She is beautiful! Glad you got her to the vet. I hope you found the source of glass/plastic she got into. 

Has she had a bowel movement yet? Will she drink? I agree with Saltey about boiling a chicken for her. You can cook her rice in the broth. I would start by offering her just the broth. If she keeps it down, then add the rice and shredded chicken to the broth. Kinda like a soup. Keep it in small portions for now. 

I know this was an emergency trip to the vet, but did he mention deworming her? Have you dewormed her before this? I ask because stress like this on top of worms can make for a hard road to recover from. Once she has stopped vomiting, deworming would be the next thing I would do, if she hasn't already been treated for parasites.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make chicken broth gelatin. Use 1 package of unflavored gelatin and 1 cup broth.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bless you for rescuing her, what an awful thing for those people to do


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh the poor things!  bless you for saving her! She is the most adorable thing I ever did see! <3


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She was wormed with ivermectin per vets advise ( farm vet) about 3 weeks ago. She has had diarrhea and passed some big pieces. So far I haven't seen any more pieces. She only wags her tail when my older dog comes and visits her in her sick box I have in the living room. 
I will try the chicken. And the gelatin. 
I think she is a pitbull? I'm more of the working/herding breeds fan.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I have b complex on hand would that help her? She wouldn't eat the chicken or the chicken broth gelatin.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes I agree with the chicken idea. It's not quite the same but we've had dogs that have become paralysed (slipped disk) and the only way to keep them going was on chicken broth and shredded meat. Same with my cat that got run over. Although, since she's eaten something.. Hmm, if it hasn't come out, it needs to come out.


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh my goodness, that is a terrible story but I'm glad she's alive... she does look like a pit bull type/mix to me. Good luck!! :hug:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I made her 2 eggs half way cooked so it's still liquidity then I tore up the chicken even smaller and put it in the eggs. She wouldn't eat it then finally she ate it out of my hands. She only had a few pieces but it's progress. She passed another piece and I found the culprit. We have outside solar lights in my garden outside. One is brokenand the other day she was out of the fence while we built a new hay feeder. So I got the broken mess cleared up. She's in a better mood. Wagging her tail more and her eyes just seem brighter this morning.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Poor baby. Yep, looks like a pitty! With proper socialization those dogs make AMAZING, loyal companions. Congrats! She looks like a darling, I'm so sorry she's sick.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

How is she this morning? Is she drinking anything? Is she still taking the meds? They can be rough on an empty stomach....

I forgot to mention that she may prefer the chicken, broth, rice slightly warmed. A tiny sprinkle of garlic powder may encourage her to eat it. If the chicken doesn't work, you could try some lean ground beef and rice. Make sure to drain as much grease off as you can. 

I sure hope Ms. Iris feels better. She is such a pretty girl. She may be part Pit but maybe she has some bird dog in there too. The second pic reminds me a lot of our sweet Lily who was a Pointer.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh! We must have been posting at the same time. LOL I'm so glad she is improving! :clap:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll try to get a better picture of her from when she isn't sick. She's drinking water a lot and is more active than she has been. She is still getting antibiotics but I stopped giving the pain medication. She seems happier since I stopped.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here she is when we first got her home and cleaned up. I'm not sure of her age but she was about 7 to 8 lbs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor things  People like that should meet the same fate IMO. 
Sorry if that was too graphic , but it just really gets to me. Was that the only place this *^*^(person thought to leave the pups ? Seriously ?

She is a very lucky puppy you stopped and rescued her. Your a angel for saving her ! I would try some human baby foods , like chicken or turkey.
Sometimes it helps when they see you eat it , lol.. They always want what we have , lol.. I would keep all toys away from those little choppers , lol. She needs things made of hard plastic or like a kong to exercise her jaws. The soft kinds of toys i feel she will ingest especially the squeakers  She's a chewer for sure , so if you stay one step ahead of her , she won't chew up anything on you anymore  Easier said then done ! Enjoy her , she is precious


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

What the hell is wrong with people!!!??? God bless you for helping.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

She is beautiful, I would say pit x, I have one, best dog ever. Bless you! Not an easy thing to open that box... yikes!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

First, thank you for being a kindhearted animal rescuer. I did not see this sooner so she probably does not need this anymore. But when I have an animal that isn't eating there is a gel I get from GNCpets. It is high calorie and easily absorbed. It comes in a tube marked High Calorie Booster. I have gotten a similar treatment from the vet called Nutracal. It gets calories into them until they are eating right.
Hope she is doing well and that she rewards you with years of friendship.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

When my labs throw up, they are a lot bigger than your dog, i give them rice and a little bit of chicken. Such a sad story  poor babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , the Nutrical is a really good idea. Also keep trying the boiled chicken and over cooked white rice. Hope the baby is doing good


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated. I completely forgot. Last night she was super active. And the same today. She back to her normal self again! I'm so excited that she didn't have to have surgery. She will be going for a checkup Wednesday. 

I've never owned this type of dog before. She's done great so far with no signs of aggression. She gets taken everywhere with us and gets to socialize with people and other dogs. I want to take every step I can to make sure she is not aggressive. I'm hoping we can start puppy classes soon even though she does amazing with clicker training.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like she is doing wonderful  She couldnt have a better home !
Glad to hear the update !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , BTW, she most likely doesn't have any shots , so i would be careful bringing her around other dogs , just saying….
I can see she is going to be a well socialized and loved little pup 
What a happy ending for her or should i say beginning


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

That's great news! She seems to be one lucky dog.

Just a thought -- I had a dog that would chew a hole in a stuffed animal and then systematically disembowel it. Your pup might be inclined to do the same thing, but I suspect she might eat the stuffing. There is a type of toy animal called a "Flattie" that is not stuffed for dogs with that behavior.

Good luck with her. She sounds like a sweetie.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I gave her shots when I wormed her. Or at least the vet did. I didn't know how old she was the vet said she is most likely around 14-16 weeks now. So she was around 6-8 weeks when we rescued her.:what: 
She's a very sweet girl.  She's lost weight from not eating then throwing up but she's will put the weight she lost back on quickly. (she's my little piggy) 
Unfortunately our town is prone to dog fighting and a lot of drop offs because people do not spay and neuter or do not prevent dogs from getting out in heat. (my has before so I'm not judging)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is just adorable! In my experience, pitbulls can be amazing companions, but the socialization with strangers and strange dogs and new animals must continue a bit longer than some other breeds. Many females will develop aggression to other female dogs upon maturity (~2 years old) unless they practice introductions a lot.


----------

